# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Knockout Game Thug: I slugged 78-year-old woman in self-defense

## DonGlock26

> *I slugged 78-year-old woman in self-defense*By Josh Saul
> January 29, 2014 | 5:55pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typical. It's always someone else's fault.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Typical. It's always someone else's fault.


Dumb thug. He should have become a cop, then he could engage in thuggery and be cheered as a hero for it.

----------

Davocrat (02-13-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Dumb thug. He should have become a cop, then he could engage in thuggery and be cheered as a hero for it.


I guess this thug knows you have his back.

----------

Brewski (01-30-2014),Matalese (01-31-2014)

----------


## Perianne

Barry Baldwin appears in court to face charges he slugged seven women in Brooklyn from November and December.Photo: Riyad Hasan


Barry.  I know another Barry I wish would have to go to court.

That folks, is a ******, different from black.

----------

Brewski (01-30-2014),DeadEye (02-11-2014),DonGlock26 (01-30-2014),Roadmaster (01-31-2014),Trinnity (01-31-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I guess this thug knows you have his back.


I don't have any thug's back, uniformed or not.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I don't have any thug's back, uniformed or not.


Sure you have his back. You are attacking the men and women that stopped his hate crime spree.

----------

Brewski (01-30-2014),Matalese (01-31-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Barry Baldwin appears in court to face charges he slugged seven women in Brooklyn from November and December.Photo: Riyad Hasan
> 
> 
> Barry.  I know another Barry I wish would have to go to court.
> 
> That folks, is a ******, different from black.



Fair trial and then hang him high. That would take the chuckles right out of the Knockout game.

----------

Perianne (01-30-2014)

----------


## Perianne

Every time I read one of these I think about what my husband would have done had they hit me.  It would have been a mess.

----------

DeadEye (02-11-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Every time I read one of these I think about what my husband would have done had they hit me.  It would have been a mess.


It's hard to eat corn on the cob with no fucking teeth. Just a public service announcement.  :Cool20:

----------

Perianne (01-30-2014)

----------


## Brewski

> Dumb thug. He should have become a cop, then he could engage in thuggery and be cheered as a hero for it.


Criticizing a black street thug would be a little too uncomfortable, eh Ken?  Gotta redirect the conversation to something that allows you to let loose.

----------

DonGlock26 (01-30-2014),Perianne (01-30-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

...


 @BleedingHeadKen was alluding to the fact that cops CAN, and DO, get away with the same, and much worse.

----------


## Brewski

> ...
> 
> 
>  @BleedingHeadKen was alluding to the fact that cops CAN, and DO, get away with the same, and much worse.



What does that have to do with the thread topic?

Right, nothing.  Ken is just another white guy who can't bring himself to criticize black criminality, so he tries to redirect the conversation towards something he is more comfortable with.  Progressives and libertarians are very similar in this way.

----------

DonGlock26 (01-31-2014),RMNIXON (01-31-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> What does that have to do with the thread topic?
> 
> Right, nothing.  Ken is just another white guy who can't bring himself to criticize black criminality, so he tries to redirect the conversation towards something he is more comfortable with.  Progressives and libertarians are very similar in this way.


Some people have hard-ons for cops.  It's just the way it is.

----------

DonGlock26 (01-31-2014),fyrenza (01-31-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

I'm going to say this again.

He attacked these women because he believed he had a right to attack them.  The belief in a right to commit crimes is endemic to black people.  It just is and this is what happens.   He can't be educated out of his belief in a right to attack others.  He's heard it from birth.

----------

RMNIXON (01-31-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Baldwin pleaded not guilty and walked out of court on a $13,500 bond


 Now more will do this because it wasn't taken serious.

----------

DeadEye (02-11-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'm going to say this again.
> 
> He attacked these women because he believed he had a right to attack them.  The belief in a right to commit crimes is endemic to black people.  It just is and this is what happens.   He can't be educated out of his belief in a right to attack others.  He's heard it from birth.


 That's bull. He knew right from wrong and should be held accountable.

----------


## DonGlock26

> What does that have to do with the thread topic?
> 
> Right, nothing.  Ken is just another white guy who can't bring himself to criticize black criminality, so he tries to redirect the conversation towards something he is more comfortable with.  Progressives and libertarians are very similar in this way.



Bam!!  

Exactly, he can go start a thread of his own on thug cops in the Guns and & LE sub-forum.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm going to say this again.
> 
> He attacked these women because he believed he had a right to attack them.  The belief in a right to commit crimes is endemic to black people.  It just is and this is what happens.   He can't be educated out of his belief in a right to attack others.  He's heard it from birth.



Dinesh D'Souza explains the worship of the "bad negro" in the black culture in his book _The End of Racism_. It goes back to slaves resisting slavery by working as slow as possible to the rape and murder of whites. 

Today, it is represented by breaking the white man's law" and crimes of violence and sexual assault against whites.


_

----------

Brewski (01-31-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *That's bull. He knew right from wrong and should be held accountable.*



On a level of true equality then I would say yes.

But you can't help what is being preached in the community, in the legal system, in the broken family, in the schools, in the black liberation churches, ect...

There is a constant drumbeat of victimization on many levels. Much of it coming from White Liberals all the way through higher education. 

I don't imply this is an excuse for the behavior because I believe in true equality. But all the same I can't help but notice the obvious negative effects of PC liberalism.

----------

Mordent (02-11-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Sure you have his back. You are attacking the men and women that stopped his hate crime spree.


Likely he would have been stopped a lot sooner if those men and women you think so highly of weren't also being the enforcers who ensure that the citizens of New York are disarmed. You have an awful lot of respect for the people who will see you as the enemy if you violate one of their employer's rules against carrying, say, a gun clip with more than 7 rounds.

----------

DeadEye (02-11-2014),Trinnity (02-01-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Criticizing a black street thug would be a little too uncomfortable, eh Ken?  Gotta redirect the conversation to something that allows you to let loose.



It may be very difficult for you to comprehend, but a person can derail a thread for reasons other than being uncomfortable with the OP. I actually feel rather bad about it, I was just in a mood. Then again, it's fun to challenge the small-minded racist conservatives here. You like to point out how I tend to focus on certain issues; it's no different with you all. So why shouldn't I tweak your noses?

----------


## Brewski

> It may be very difficult for you to comprehend, but a person can derail a thread for reasons other than being uncomfortable with the OP. I actually feel rather bad about it, I was just in a mood. Then again, it's fun to challenge the small-minded racist conservatives here. You like to point out how I tend to focus on certain issues; it's no different with you all. So why shouldn't I tweak your noses?


You're tweaking nothing.  I enjoy showing how libertarians suffer from white guilt and political correctness just as much as progressives, and you're possibly one of the best examples I've come across.

----------


## Trinnity

> You're tweaking nothing.  I enjoy showing how libertarians suffer from white guilt and political correctness just as much as progressives, and you're possibly one of the best examples I've come across.


There's not one ounce of white guilt in me. I hate the idea of allowing oneself to be propagandized.

----------

Mordent (02-11-2014),Sheldonna (02-12-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Likely he would have been stopped a lot sooner if those men and women you think so highly of weren't also being the enforcers who ensure that the citizens of New York are disarmed. You have an awful lot of respect for the people who will see you as the enemy if you violate one of their employer's rules against carrying, say, a gun clip with more than 7 rounds.


Stopped by who? A libertarian with a bug-out bag full of bug-out goodies? I don't think so. Why would a libertarian help a stranger?

See me as the enemy? So, would they call in an air strike on me or place me under arrest and then a prosecution may occur with non-cop prosecutors, judges, etc? 

Where's your hatred for lawmakers, judges, lawyers, etc? It's just bizarre. 

Do soldiers, Marines, Navy SEALs, cops, and firemen make you feel inadequate as a male?

----------

Brewski (02-02-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> It may be very difficult for you to comprehend, but a person can derail a thread for reasons other than being uncomfortable with the OP. I actually feel rather bad about it, I was just in a mood.* Then again, it's fun to challenge the small-minded racist conservatives here.* You like to point out how I tend to focus on certain issues; it's no different with you all. So why shouldn't I tweak your noses?



Challenge away. Go the rant sub-forum and state your challenge. Bring a bug-out bag full of bug-out freeze dried meals because I will be hungry.

----------

Brewski (02-02-2014)

----------


## 007

Opera Winfreys KNOCKOUT GAME!!!

----------


## 007

> I'm going to say this again.
> 
> He attacked these women because he believed he had a right to attack them.  The belief in a right to commit crimes is endemic to black people.  It just is and this is what happens.   He can't be educated out of his belief in a right to attack others.  He's heard it from birth.


Oprahs KNOCKOUT GAME.

----------


## Hansel

> Fair trial and then hang him high. That would take the chuckles right out of the Knockout game.


Bludgeon him to death.  Give him a taste of his own handiwork.

----------

Perianne (02-11-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

This is a perfect example of why people need to carry weapons. Of course if someone shot this bastard cold dead the liberals would be screaming for blood and the poor sap who defended themselves would be treated like a criminal. People like this man are to far gone to try and help. He needs to be executed before he kills someone.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2014),Mordent (02-11-2014)

----------


## 007

> This is a perfect example of why people need to carry weapons. Of course if someone shot this bastard cold dead the liberals would be screaming for blood and the poor sap who defended themselves would be treated like a criminal. People like this man are to far gone to try and help. He needs to be executed before he kills someone.


He won't kill another person , whites are not real people!

----------


## DeadEye

> He won't kill another person , whites are not real people!


What? He is already acting out his psychopathy, it's just a matter of time before he kills.

----------


## Hansel

> This is a perfect example of why people need to carry weapons. Of course if someone shot this bastard cold dead the liberals would be screaming for blood and the poor sap who defended themselves would be treated like a criminal. People like this man are to far gone to try and help. He needs to be executed before he kills someone.


Right, but do they execute those whose elevator doesn't go all the way to the top?  Would a white punk get away with this?  I think that one reason the law turns them loose is that the jailers don't want to put up with them.  I sometime watch bits of TV shows about high security pens, and it is amazing what inhabits those places.  The authorities need to turn them out of their cells, start a riot, and let them take care of the problem themselves.  

Rehab is out of the question for these goons.

----------


## DeadEye

> Right, but do they execute those whose elevator doesn't go all the way to the top?  Would a white punk get away with this?  I think that one reason the law turns them loose is that the jailers don't want to put up with them.  I sometime watch bits of TV shows about high security pens, and it is amazing what inhabits those places.  The authorities need to turn them out of their cells, start a riot, and let them take care of the problem themselves.  
> 
> Rehab is out of the question for these goons.


No, there are a lot of folk who's elevator doesn't go all the way up. I don't necessarily think it is a racial issue more than a behavioral issue.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Barry Baldwin appears in court to face charges he slugged seven women in Brooklyn from November and December.Photo: Riyad Hasan
> 
> 
> Barry.  I know another Barry I wish would have to go to court.
> 
> That folks, is a ******, different from black.



I agree with you however, using that term offends more than the thuggish individuals and something I tend not to engage in.... I tend to call them "Savages", as that when applied equally to the barbarians of all races. I think when you use the term "******" at all you turn more people off than get nods in agreement. YMMV.

----------


## Brewski

> I agree with you however, using that term offends more than the thuggish individuals and something I tend not to engage in.... I tend to call them "Savages", as that when applied equally to the barbarians of all races. I think when you use the term "******" at all you turn more people off than get nods in agreement. YMMV.


I agree with this.  Using the word is too easy for people to dismiss.  Stomfront even blocks the word out on their forums.  I'd rather point out how young black males comprise only 4% of the US population yet account for half of all homicides.  I'd rather point out how black males rape over 37,000 white women every year while white men rape 0 black women every year (crime stats allow for up to 10 occurrences to still be listed as 0).   These are verifiable facts that blacks and their black-loving white sycophants cannot refute and can only explain away, and I love watching how uncomfortable they are with it.  This, in my opinion, is far more effective in expressing my contempt than that word could ever be.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> I agree with this.  Using the word is too easy for people to dismiss.  Stomfront even blocks the word out on their forums.  I'd rather point out how young black males comprise only 4% of the US population yet account for half of all homicides.  I'd rather point out how black males rape over 37,000 white women every year while white men rape 0 black women every year (crime stats allow for up to 10 occurrences to still be listed as 0).   These are verifiable facts that blacks and their black-loving white sycophants cannot refute and can only explain away, and I love watching how uncomfortable they are with it.  This, in my opinion, is far more effective in expressing my contempt than that word could ever be.





I believe there is a problem with the destruction of family and black culture at the hands of left wing policies that make many of your statistics sadly true. I tend to treat people as individuals and find that color often has little to do with who or what they are.  The left props up those who are dependent upon them and call the blacks who wish to pull themselves up by thier bootstraps and be a cause for change in thier communities "sell outs" and "uncle toms".

----------

DeadEye (02-11-2014)

----------


## Cat

> Typical. It's always someone else's fault.


Perhaps a judge should knock him out to prison. This stupid man is a menace and he is useless.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2014)

----------


## Brewski

> I believe there is a problem with the destruction of family and black culture at the hands of left wing policies that make many of your statistics sadly true. I tend to treat people as individuals and find that color often has little to do with who or what they are.  The left props up those who are dependent upon them and call the blacks who wish to pull themselves up by thier bootstraps and be a cause for change in thier communities "sell outs" and "uncle toms".


I mostly agree, but there has to be other factors at work as well to explain the black criminal phenomenon.  75% of black kids are born into single parent households, but well over 50% of Hispanic kids are as well.  Hispanics commit more crime than whites and Asians, but they are dwarfed by blacks.  I don't think it is necessarily a destruction of black culture that gave rise to these problems, I think the current black culture is a huge part of the problem.  They glorify criminality in their communities.  It's a part of their culture, and white America is so paranoid about being labeled "racist" that they allow it to continue.  They would never tolerate this kind of  behavior coming from whites.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> I mostly agree, but there has to be other factors at work as well to explain the black criminal phenomenon.  75% of black kids are born into single parent households, but well over 50% of Hispanic kids are as well.  Hispanics commit more crime than whites and Asians, but they are dwarfed by blacks.  I don't think it is necessarily a destruction of black culture that gave rise to these problems, I think the current black culture is a huge part of the problem.  They glorify criminality in their communities.  It's a part of their culture, and white America is so paranoid about being labeled "racist" that they allow it to continue.  They would never tolerate this kind of  behavior coming from whites.



I just don't by into your racial stuff here, what you insinuate is that hispanics are somehow different than blacks, in reality, you forget a major factor in the difference, most hispanics come from historically catholic families, This must factor into what you are arguing against. 


http://datacenter.kidscount.org/data...13,185/432,431


42%  white 25%


We can agree that the lack of a father figure and the glorification of thuggery can be a factor in such crime rates, but I differ with your insinuation, and please correct me if I am wrong that there is some sort of genetic answer to your position. 


I've seen what environment can do to people of all races, it really isn't much different when people are given the same tools.

----------

DeadEye (02-11-2014)

----------


## Brewski

> I just don't by into your racial stuff here, what you insinuate is that hispanics are somehow different than blacks, in reality, you forget a major factor in the difference, most hispanics come from historically catholic families, This must factor into what you are arguing against. 
> 
> 
> http://datacenter.kidscount.org/data...13,185/432,431
> 
> 
> 42%  white 25%
> 
> 
> ...


There very well could be a genetic factor.  You slam the door on that possibility based on nothing more than your _feelings_ that it can't possibly be true.   I try to keep an open mind as to why blacks are disproportionately problematic as a group.  




> A version of the monoamine oxidase-A gene has been popularly referred to as the _warrior gene_. Several different versions of the gene are found in different individuals, although a functional gene is present in most humans (with the exception of a few individuals with Brunner syndrome).[16] In the variant, the allele associated with behavioural traits is shorter (30 bases) and may produce less MAO-A enzyme.[17] This gene variation is in a regulatory promoter region about 1000 bases from the start of the region that encodes the MAO-A enzyme.
> The frequency distribution of variants of the MAOA gene differs between ethnic groups.[17][18] *59% of Black men, 56% of Maori men, and 34% of Caucasian men carry the 3R allele. 5.5% of Black men, 0.1% of Caucasian men, and 0.00067% of Asian men carry the 2R allele.[7][17][18][19][20][21][22][23][24][25]*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monoamine_oxidase_A


I wonder, though, do you have any problem with the possibility that there is a genetic factor in play that explains why blacks dominate in running and jumping sports?  It seems like society has no problem acknowledging that blacks are simply better at certain things than whites, but it can never, ever go the other way.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> There very well could be a genetic factor.  You slam the door on that possibility based on nothing more than your _feelings_ that it can't possibly be true.   I try to keep an open mind as to why blacks are disproportionately problematic as a group.  
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monoamine_oxidase_A
> 
> 
> I wonder, though, do you have any problem with the possibility that there is a genetic factor in play that explains why blacks dominate in running and jumping sports?  It seems like society has no problem acknowledging that blacks are simply better at certain things than whites, but it can never, ever go the other way.



I see a cause and effect fallacy in your logic.  Whites are better at ice hockey. *shrug*    I think if basketball was more popular among tall whites than tall blacks you would have an argument. If there where more black people in canada, I bet we'd see more black hockey players.

----------


## Katzndogz

> There very well could be a genetic factor.  You slam the door on that possibility based on nothing more than your _feelings_ that it can't possibly be true.   I try to keep an open mind as to why blacks are disproportionately problematic as a group.  
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monoamine_oxidase_A
> 
> 
> I wonder, though, do you have any problem with the possibility that there is a genetic factor in play that explains why blacks dominate in running and jumping sports?  It seems like society has no problem acknowledging that blacks are simply better at certain things than whites, but it can never, ever go the other way.


If you mean to say that blacks today are benefiting from the selective breeding of the old plantation slaveholders, you would be right.  Doesn't that sound really UGLY?  But it's true.  The slaves didn't settle down with "love" in the air.  They were bred, deliberately.   Bred for size, strength and yes in some cases beauty.   Which makes some of these brutes amusing when they chatter on about how great great granddaddy was a slave.  Of course, if great great great granddaddy hadn't been a slave the brute today wouldn't be in any sports demanding physical size and strength.   Let's get real.  Have you ever seen anyone from Africa?   Next to an African, an African American could be another race of people entirely.  And, they are.

----------


## Brewski

> I see a cause and effect fallacy in your logic.


There's no cause and effect fallacy at all, unless you intentionally misrepresent my argument.  





> Whites are better at ice hockey. *shrug*    I think if basketball was more popular among tall whites than tall blacks you would have an argument. If there where more black people in canada, I bet we'd see more black hockey players.


It has very little to do with what is popular.  




> Twenty-eight of the last 38 world record holders in the men's 100-meter  dash have been black athletes, and researchers at two universities think they know why.A new study by researchers at Howard University, a historically black school in Washington D.C., and Duke University in North Carolina  suggests why black athletes may outperform athletes of other races in  running events. Physical differences in the length of the limbs and the  structure of the body mean the center of gravity tends to be higher in  the bodies of black people, the researchers say.
> Since 1968, the world record holders in the men's 100-meter dash have been black  athletes. And since 1912, when the International Association of Athletics Federations started keeping track of the record holders in  that event, only 10 non-black athletes out of 38 individuals have held  the title.
> 
> "There is a whole body of evidence showing that there are distinct  differences in body types among blacks and whites," said researcher  Edward Jones, who researches adolescent obesity, nutrition and body composition at Howard University.  "These are real patterns being described here. Whether the fastest  sprinters are Jamaican, African or Canadian, most of them can be traced  back generally to Western Africa."
> *Why center of gravity matters
> *
> Although there are also cultural factors at work, it all comes down  to body makeup, Jones said.
> "Blacks tend to have longer limbs with smaller circumferences,  meaning that their centers of gravity are higher compared to whites of  the same height," said Adrian Bejan, Jones' co-author, an engineering  professor at Duke University. "Asians and whites tend to have longer  torsos, so their centers of gravity are lower."
> "These differences are small, and we don't really see them when we  look at someone," Bejan told Life's Little Mysteries. "We are only  rarely struck by how long someone's legs are."
> ...


http://www.livescience.com/10716-sci...n-fastest.html


Don't be afraid.  There are differences between the races.  It's part of our wonderful world of diversity.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> There's no cause and effect fallacy at all, unless you intentionally misrepresent my argument.


Sure there is.





> It has very little to do with what is popular.


That is a different fallacy.







> http://www.livescience.com/10716-sci...n-fastest.html
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid.  There are differences between the races.  It's part of our wonderful world of diversity.




I never said thier wasn't. Thats a strawman fallacy.

----------


## Brewski

> Sure there is.


False.  




> That is a different fallacy.


Didn't you just say "I think if basketball was more popular among tall whites than tall blacks you would have an argument. If there where more black people in canada, I bet we'd see more black hockey players".   Is this where you try and escape an argument by calling everything a fallacy?  That's a tired tactic.  People around here can spot it a mile away.   





> I never said thier wasn't. Thats a strawman fallacy.


Actually you did.  




> We can agree that the lack of a father figure and the glorification of thuggery can be a factor in such crime rates, but *I differ with your insinuation, and please correct me if I am wrong that there is some sort of genetic answer to your position.*

----------


## Perianne

> This is a perfect example of why people need to carry weapons. Of course if someone shot this bastard cold dead the liberals would be screaming for blood and the poor sap who defended themselves would be treated like a criminal. People like this man are to far gone to try and help. He needs to be executed before he kills someone.


 @Anonymous

I've told this story before, but I'll tell it again for you.  When my husband and I were young, we were in a grocery store.  Two big black guys were blocking the aisle.  I politely asked them to move so we could get by.  They looked at me and ignored my request.  With more force, I again asked them to move.  One looked at me, pushed my cart back into me, and called me a bitch.  My husband pushed him.  The other black hit my husband in the head with a can, causing a bit cut on his head.  The fight was on.  My husband, though only a young man and probably only 140-150 pounds, beat both of those big bucks to a pulp.

My husband wound up serving two and one-half years in prison for defending himself and his wife.

----------

DeadEye (02-11-2014)

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Sure there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a different fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I think you may be playing games. In reality i believe there is "nature" and nurture" while we all may be a bit different, "nature", plays a back seat role to "nurture". 

What you are trying to do is use "nurture" as to prove "nature", this is ........,, wait for it...... A fallacy.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> @Anonymous
> 
> I've told this story before, but I'll tell it again for you.  When my husband and I were young, we were in a grocery store.  Two big black guys were blocking the aisle.  I politely asked them to move so we could get by.  They looked at me and ignored my request.  With more force, I again asked them to move.  One looked at me, pushed my cart back into me, and called me a bitch.  My husband pushed him.  The other black hit my husband in the head with a can, causing a bit cut on his head.  The fight was on.  My husband, though only a young man and probably only 140-150 pounds, beat both of those big bucks to a pulp.
> 
> My husband wound up serving two and one-half years in prison for defending himself and his wife.





This would be a travesty of justice,
Not a condemnation of an entire race.

----------

DeadEye (02-11-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> This would be a travesty of justice,
> Not a condemnation of an entire race.


Anyone who knows me here knows that I embrace good people of all races.  I despise bad people of any race.

----------

Reverend_Hellh0und (02-12-2014)

----------


## Jenn500

Holy crap. These thugs are like animals. Racism among blacks is vicious - have don't doubt it they hate whites with a passion. They've been conditioned to feel this way by years of social molding and since Mr. Obama has been in office, he and the DofJ has openly promoted it. Race relations were improving until Mr. Obama came on the scene.

----------

Brewski (02-11-2014),fyrenza (02-11-2014)

----------


## Brewski

> I think you may be playing games. In reality i believe there is "nature" and nurture" while we all may be a bit different, "nature", plays a back seat role to "nurture". 
> 
> What you are trying to do is use "nurture" as to prove "nature", this is ........,, wait for it...... A fallacy.


It's merely your opinion that my argument is based on a fallacy.  You've certainly offered nothing but your say-so thus far, whereas I've substantiated my argument with a scientific study that suggests that there could indeed be a genetic component to this issue.  If genetics can influence athletic performance, they can influence other things, and the "warrior gene" source I provided shows that blacks have more of this gene than whites, which could explain the differences in behavior, at least in part.  

If the extent of your debating skills is to call everything that challenges your pre-conceived notions "fallacies", few here are going to be impressed.  Just an FYI, new guy  :Smile:

----------


## DeadEye

> Anyone who knows me here knows that I embrace good people of all races.  I despise bad people of any race.


I think that is a good way to be. There is good and there is evil. The wisdom is knowing the difference.

----------


## Brewski

> Holy crap. These thugs are like animals. Racism among blacks is vicious - have don't doubt it they hate whites with a passion. They've been conditioned to feel this way by years of social molding and since Mr. Obama has been in office, he and the DofJ has openly promoted it. Race relations were improving until Mr. Obama came on the scene.


Do you think blacks spend a lot of time arguing with each other on the internet, trying to get each other to be less racist towards whites?  I doubt it.  There is no societal stigma against racism practiced by minorities.  They are not only allowed to harbor it, they are even encouraged to in many situations.

----------

Perianne (02-11-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> It's merely your opinion that my argument is based on a fallacy.  You've certainly offered nothing but your say-so thus far, whereas I've substantiated my argument with a scientific study that suggests that there could indeed be a genetic component to this issue.  If genetics can influence athletic performance, they can influence other things, and the "warrior gene" source I provided shows that blacks have more of this gene than whites, which could explain the differences in behavior, at least in part.  
> 
> If the extent of your debating skills is to call everything that challenges your pre-conceived notions "fallacies", few here are going to be impressed.  Just an FYI, new guy


There may be a genetic component but to extrapolate that into behavior issues would be a stretch. I don't think there is such a thing as a behavior gene.

----------


## Brewski

> There may be a genetic component but to extrapolate that into behavior issues would be a stretch. I don't think there is such a thing as a behavior gene.


Read the link I posted to the "warrior gene".  Having a genetic predisposition towards fight or flight responses can indeed influence behavior.

----------


## Perianne

> I don't think there is such a thing as a behavior gene.


There *are* people-specific genes.  Only I have the Peri gene.

----------

DeadEye (02-11-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Do you think blacks spend a lot of time arguing with each other on the internet, trying to get each other to be less racist towards whites?  I doubt it.  There is no societal stigma against racism practiced by minorities.  They are not only allowed to harbor it, they are even encouraged to in many situations.


I'm not buying that. Sure, racism exists in any culture, yet to accuse all of racism is unconscionable. I know from personal experience that not all black folk are racist and many are just plain folk trying to make a living in the white mans world.

----------

Reverend_Hellh0und (02-12-2014)

----------


## Brewski

> I'm not buying that. Sure, racism exists in any culture, yet to accuse all of racism is unconscionable. I know from personal experience that not all black folk are racist and many are just plain folk trying to make a living in the white mans world.


Where did I claim "all black folk" were racist?

----------


## DeadEye

> Where did I claim "all black folk" were racist?


You didn't but you didn't differentiate the thugs from normal folk either.

----------


## Brewski

> You didn't


Thanks, so we can just chock up your objection as a strawman and move on.




> but you didn't differentiate the thugs from normal folk either.


I also didn't claim they were pink aliens from the planet XR3.  I'm not responsible for how you choose to interpret things.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Anyone who knows me here knows that I embrace good people of all races.  I despise bad people of any race.




I agree with this 100%.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> It's merely your opinion that my argument is based on a fallacy.  You've certainly offered nothing but your say-so thus far, whereas I've substantiated my argument with a scientific study that suggests that there could indeed be a genetic component to this issue.  If genetics can influence athletic performance, they can influence other things, and the "warrior gene" source I provided shows that blacks have more of this gene than whites, which could explain the differences in behavior, at least in part.  
> 
> If the extent of your debating skills is to call everything that challenges your pre-conceived notions "fallacies", few here are going to be impressed.  Just an FYI, new guy




You posted a link (wasn't it Wikipedia)? and created a theory based on the ignorance of said study and dr. Phil to fit your world view. It's conjecture of a layman who has a problem with those dark people over there. 

I can assure you sir, and you can search my username. I have never sought the approval of anyone on the internet, nor do i require that of those with views that i find abhorrent. 

There are very interesting discussions one can have on differences between races, but the whole 1980-1990's william pierce ideology is not something input much stock into. 

Sorry


Anyway i see your link and raise you scientific america.

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/...ave-it-or-not/

----------


## Brewski

> You posted a link (wasn't it Wikipedia)? and created a theory based on the ignorance of said study and dr. Phil to fit your world view. It's conjecture of a layman who has a problem with those dark people over there.


What are the demographics of your neighborhood?  Diversity looks great from a safe distance, preferably in a gated white neighborhood.  




> I can assure you sir, and you can search my username. I have never sought the approval of anyone on the internet, nor do i require that of those with views that i find abhorrent. 
> 
> There are very interesting discussions one can have on differences between races, but the whole 1980-1990's william pierce ideology is not something input much stock into. 
> 
> Sorry


It doesn't really matter if you like it or not.  I'd imagine someone like you _would_ dislike the reality of the situation.  




> Anyway i see your link and raise you scientific america.
> 
> http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/...ave-it-or-not/


That's a blog comprised of nothing but some guy's opinion.  Here's ScienceDaily with a Florida State University study:




> Boys who carry a particular variation of the gene Monoamine oxidase A (MAOA), sometimes called the "warrior gene," are more likely not only to join gangs but also to be among the most violent members and to use weapons, according to a new study from The Florida State University that is the first to confirm an MAOA link specifically to gangs and guns. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0605123237.htm

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> What are the demographics of your neighborhood?  Diversity looks great from a safe distance, preferably in a gated white neighborhood.



I grew up in Newark, NJ and the Lower East Side of NYC in the 70's and 80's. I now live in a rather well to do area that is less diverse but I am rather familiar with my old neighborhoods as gentrified as they are these days. 

How about you? 









> It doesn't really matter if you like it or not.  I'd imagine someone like you _would_ dislike the reality of the situation.


What is "someone like me"? 






> That's a blog comprised of nothing but some guy's opinion.  Here's ScienceDaily with a Florida State University study:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0605123237.htm



We can throw links back and forth all day, can you show me a peer reviewed study confirming a link with the so called "Warrior gene" with black violence? 


That is after all your point.

----------


## Brewski

> I grew up in Newark, NJ and the Lower East Side of NYC in the 70's and 80's. I now live in a rather well to do area that is less diverse but I am rather familiar with my old neighborhoods as gentrified as they are these days.


Just like I thought.  Once you had the means you got out of your diverse neighborhoods and into a rich white area.  Diversity looks so much better from where you are now.  




> How about you?


Still living as a minority in a non-white area.  




> What is "someone like me"?


Anti-whites.  





> We can throw links back and forth all day, can you show me a peer reviewed study confirming a link with the so called "Warrior gene" with black violence? 
> 
> 
> That is after all your point.


I already did that with respect to the warrior gene and aggression:




> Beaver and colleagues from Florida State, Iowa State and Saint Louis universities detailed their findings in a paper in the journal_ Comprehensive Psychiatry._


If you have a problem with their findings, submit your scholarly rebuttal to Comprehensive Psychiatry.  

As for blacks having more of this gene than whites, your own Scientific American blog cites this.  

At the end of the day, you can rest knowing that politically correct Academia is as hesistant to explore this subject as you are, so as the goalposts get moved further and further back, there will not be that many sources that try and find out why blacks are as dysfunctional in society as they are.  So you have that going for you.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Just like I thought.  Once you had the means you got out of your diverse neighborhoods and into a rich white area.  Diversity looks so much better from where you are now.


Anyone would want to improve thier economic situation, race has nothing to do with it. *shrug*





> Still living as a minority in a non-white area.


Well being the superior race, how is it you are stuck in such a place? Surely your superior intellect and whiteness could facilitate you making a decent enough living to lift yourself out of such a horrid situation... 






> Anti-whites.


Anti-racist. I find  people are people and hate breeds hate. I also have found in my travels as a non-racist skinhead in my youth that the proponents of the superiority of the white race tend to be the poorest examples. 





> I already did that with respect to the warrior gene and aggression:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a problem with their findings, submit your scholarly rebuttal to Comprehensive Psychiatry.  
> 
> As for blacks having more of this gene than whites, your own Scientific American blog cites this.  
> 
> At the end of the day, you can rest knowing that politically correct Academia is as hesistant to explore this subject as you are, so as the goalposts get moved further and further back, there will not be that many sources that try and find out why blacks are as dysfunctional in society as they are.  So you have that going for you.




I am not questioning the study, sir, I am questioning your conclusion. You make an unscientific jump to fit a square peg into your white power round hole.  I am looking for a peer reviewed study that backs your thesis. This is not that. You over estimate this "Gene", to fit your false belief system.


http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/...e-warrior-gene

----------


## Brewski

> Anyone would want to improve thier economic situation, race has nothing to do with it. *shrug*


Sure it doesn't.  It's just a coincidence that you chose to live around other rich white people.






> Well being the superior race, how is it you are stuck in such a place? Surely your superior intellect and whiteness could facilitate you making a decent enough living to lift yourself out of such a horrid situation...


If Bill Gates still lives in California, he's living as a minority as well.  California is now majority Hispanic.  There goes your argument.  




> Anti-racist. I find  people are people and hate breeds hate.


Anti-racist is a codeword for anti-white.  Only one kind of racism upsets people like you enough to say something about it and that's when it goes from whites to non-whites.  




> I also have found in my travels as a non-racist skinhead in my youth that the proponents of the superiority of the white race tend to be the poorest examples.


 Yes, it's so much more enlightened to embrace diversity from a safe distance and support policies designed to marginalize whites as a group and breed them out of existence.   You must be one of those superior people.  




> I am not questioning the study, sir, I am questioning your conclusion. You make an unscientific jump to fit a square peg into your white power round hole.  I am looking for a peer reviewed study that backs your thesis. This is not that. You over estimate this "Gene", to fit your false belief system.
> 
> 
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/...e-warrior-gene


False.  I presented a university study that was submitted to a credible journal of Psychiatry.  Since you don't question the study, you accept that the warrior gene is linked to increased levels of violence.  Unless you disagree with your own sources (this psychologytoday link is simply referring to the blog article that you posted earlier), then you also accept that blacks have more of this gene than whites.  The round peg is going into the round hole, but your progressive anti-white ideology prevents you from accepting it as true, or even _possibly_ true.  That's why conversations on race are so fun for me, to see the progressives run and hide from information that questions their preconceptions.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Sure it doesn't.  It's just a coincidence that you chose to live around other rich white people.


Actually my neigbor is black on one side, indian on the other, but yes it's predominetly a white town, I believe it matches the racial makeup of this country pretty close, and they are all very big houses. Race did not factor into my home buying decision. Size of the home, resale value, and property, schools and crime rate. (sure wouldn't move to dorchester even though I am irish). lol 








> If Bill Gates still lives in California, he's living as a minority as well.  California is now majority Hispanic.  There goes your argument.



lol, so you ask me where I live, my "neighborhood"  I give you towns and cities, and you cry about your poor multi-ethnic STATE,. Why not move to idaho? again, such a strapping young aryan such as yourself should have the skills to live among his own. 





> Anti-racist is a codeword for anti-white.  Only one kind of racism upsets people like you enough to say something about it and that's when it goes from whites to non-whites.


And you go making shit up. Black on white racism is just as bad as any other kind of racism. Hate is hate bro.  I have no problem pointing it out whomever does it. 





> Yes, it's so much more enlightened to embrace diversity from a safe distance and support policies designed to marginalize whites as a group and breed them out of existence.   You must be one of those superior people.


I'm superior because I am smarter, better off, and better looking than you. my whiteness has nothing to do with this. I am a libertarian, let people rise and fall on thier merit, including you.  race plays no part in my economic or social positions other than hating on another race is sheer stupidity. 






> False.  I presented a university study that was submitted to a credible journal of Psychiatry.  Since you don't question the study, you accept that the warrior gene is linked to increased levels of violence.  Unless you disagree with your own sources (this psychologytoday link is simply referring to the blog article that you posted earlier), then you also accept that blacks have more of this gene than whites.  The round peg is going into the round hole, but your progressive anti-white ideology prevents you from accepting it as true, or even _possibly_ true.  That's why conversations on race are so fun for me, to see the progressives run and hide from the facts.



No silly, you drew a conclusion from the study they did not. I am asking for a peer review study supporting your final position, not the data you extraced your opinion from.

----------


## Swedgin

Send him up the River, where the "boys" will teach him entirely NEW "Games," such as:

"Don't drop the soap."

"Don't roll over at night."

"How much you worth, for a pack a smokes?"

Of course, he can still play "The Knockout" game.  In fact, I expect he will have the opportunity to be on the recieving end (in more ways than one...) of getting knocked out.

As for those fellow Prisoners he thinks it might be fun to sucker punch...best be careful of Shivs.....

It all typically works out.  This goon will get what he gave.  Probably in mass quantities......

----------


## Brewski

> Actually my neigbor is black on one side, indian on the other, but yes it's predominetly a white town, I believe it matches the racial makeup of this country pretty close, and they are all very big houses. Race did not factor into my home buying decision. Size of the home, resale value, and property, schools and crime rate. (sure wouldn't move to dorchester even though I am irish). lol


LOL, amazing how much more diverse your area has become since being called on it.  If you want resale values, good schools, and low crime rates, you're not going to look into black and Hispanic areas.  You clearly didn't.  You've lived in areas like those and decided it wasn't for you.  




> lol, so you ask me where I live, my "neighborhood"  I give you towns and cities, and you cry about your poor multi-ethnic STATE,.


Fair enough.  I live in an area that is barely majority white.  It was overwhelmingly white until they installed section 8 housing in certain neighborhoods, and that brought in certain demographics.  




> Why not move to idaho? again, such a strapping young aryan such as yourself should have the skills to live among his own.


Absolutely, but I'm making a good amount of money right now and saving up to leave the state.  Unfortunately the same push for diversity is happening in Idaho and pretty much anywhere else you can name.  The area I'm in now was once as white as Idaho, but thanks to people who think like you, that didn't last. 




> And you go making shit up. Black on white racism is just as bad as any other kind of racism. Hate is hate bro.  I have no problem pointing it out whomever does it.


You wouldn't do shit.  You'd be quoting Malcolm X by the end of your conversation with a racist black guy trying to gain his respect.  That's how anti-whites are.  




> I'm superior because I am smarter, better off, and better looking than you.


You're also extremely insecure to make empty boasts about your money and looks to strangers on the internet, LOL.  Clearly you're not smarter, as you're losing the argument, which is why you feel the need to boast about yourself.  You're also probably twice my age, so I would hope that you'd be "better off".  I never had to live in a ghetto like the ones you mentioned earlier, though.  




> my whiteness has nothing to do with this. I am a libertarian, let people rise and fall on thier merit, including you.  race plays no part in my economic or social positions other than hating on another race is sheer stupidity.


You're a progressive on this issue, and you play the "enlightened" card just like they do, so there's really no difference between you and a run-of-the-mill campus leftist on this one.   Earlier you blamed "left-wing policies" for the condition of blacks in society, but many of the policies that you would support as a libertarian gave rise to those conditions.  Your anti-statist position eliminates the need for borders, so blacks would be out-competed in almost every way by poor Hispanics.  Since the late 60's when this deluge of Mexicans began, that is exactly what has happened.  




> No silly, you drew a conclusion from the study they did not. I am asking for a peer review study supporting your final position, not the data you extraced your opinion from.


The only intellectually honest way you can avoid the conclusion you are running away from is to reject one of the two premises of my argument.  You already accepted both premises as true by stating that you do not question the studies that have been submitted — 1) the warrior gene is linked to increased violence, and 2) blacks have more of this gene than whites.  If you are too cowardly to put the two together, that has no bearing on the effectiveness of my argument.  We both know Academia would never start up a study that tries to prove that black people are genetically more prone to violence.  That's an unreasonable expectation to have.  Much of Academia is funded by Government research grants and is full of leftists who think just like you do.  I'm honestly surprised that they would even report that blacks have more of this gene than whites, but they did.  Like I mentioned in my first post, this is where progressives and their like-minded ilk have to explain it away and dance, which is what I really enjoy watching.  Thanks for the show.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> LOL, amazing how much more diverse your area has become since being called on it.  If you want resale values, good schools, and low crime rates, you're not going to look into black and Hispanic areas.  You clearly didn't.  You've lived in areas like those and decided it wasn't for you.



I've made my point. Attributing race as a factor is your ignorance, not mine.





> Fair enough.  I live in an area that is barely majority white.  It was overwhelmingly white until they installed section 8 housing in certain neighborhoods, and that brought in certain demographics.



Not enough upward mobility to move out? Seems you cant make better than those you think lesser of.





> Absolutely, but I'm making a good amount of money right now and saving up to leave the state.  Unfortunately the same push for diversity is happening in Idaho and pretty much anywhere else you can name.  The area I'm in now was once as white as Idaho, but thanks to people who think like you, that didn't last.



Yes people like me. Those that view race as a superficial difference. I dont care where anyone moves, so sorry for you.




> You wouldn't do shit.  You'd be quoting Malcolm X by the end of your conversation with a racist black guy trying to gain his respect.  That's how anti-whites are.


Malcom x was a racist piece of shit. Thats my view of all racists. *shrug*





> You're also extremely insecure to make empty boasts about your money and looks to strangers on the internet, LOL.  Clearly you're not smarter, as you're losing the argument, which is why you feel the need to boast about yourself.  You're also probably twice my age, so I would hope that you'd be "better off".  I never had to live in a ghetto like the ones you mentioned earlier, though.


You tale my levity far too seriously.  Wait so now you don't live in a ghetto? Make up your mind.





> You're a progressive on this issue, and you play the "enlightened" card just like they do, so there's really no difference between you and a run-of-the-mill campus leftist on this one.   Earlier you blamed "left-wing policies" for the condition of blacks in society, but many of the policies that you would support as a libertarian gave rise to those conditions.  Your anti-statist position eliminates the need for borders, so blacks would be out-competed in almost every way by poor Hispanics.  Since the late 60's when this deluge of Mexicans began, that is exactly what has happened.


This is why i am an elitist and quite enlightened, put me in any scenario and i will succeed. 

Put you in any situation and you'll blame the minority for your failures.





> The only intellectually honest way you can avoid the conclusion you are running away from is to reject one of the two premises of my argument.  You already accepted both premises as true by stating that you do not question the studies that have been submitted  1) the warrior gene is linked to increased violence, and 2) blacks have more of this gene than whites.  If you are too cowardly to put the two together, that has no bearing on the effectiveness of my argument.  We both know Academia would never start up a study that tries to prove that black people are genetically more prone to violence.  That's an unreasonable expectation to have.  Much of Academia is funded by Government research grants and is full of leftists who think just like you do.  I'm honestly surprised that they would even report that blacks have more of this gene than whites, but they did.  Like I mentioned in my first post, this is where progressives and their like-minded ilk have to explain it away and dance, which is what I really enjoy watching.  Thanks for the show.



So you can't provide such as asked. As for cowardly, well, its rather funny from someone with such fear of a minority cackling on about the plight of his superior race. 


Like i said in the beginning, those advocating the superiority of thier race tend to be the worst runt examples. You sir, did not disappoint. 


Godspeed.

----------


## Brewski

> I've made my point. Attributing race as a factor is your ignorance, not mine.


There's no ignorance at all, at least on my end.  There are genetic differences between the races that determine things like athletic performance.  I produced a source that goes into the reasons why blacks make superior runners compared to whites.   You've done nothing to refute this.  You choose to believe that blacks as a group would have the same IQ and behave just as well in society as whites if only (insert your excuse here).   While I agree that most of the the problems with blacks can be attributed to cultural and political causes, I keep an open mind to the possibility that there is a genetic component, whereas you dismiss that possibility outright because of your adherence to progressive dogma, even when confronted with scientific arguments that argue the contrary.   





> Not enough upward mobility to move out? Seems you cant make better than those you think lesser of.


Sure I can, and I am.  I don't live in section 8 housing in a town I can't afford to live in.  I also never had to live in the kind of ghetto that you described earlier as having originated from.  




> Yes people like me. Those that view race as a superficial difference. I dont care where anyone moves, so sorry for you.


I'm sure you would mind if they open up a high density apartment complex a block away from your house and your property values drop due to increased crime and diversity.  




> Malcom x was a racist piece of shit. Thats my view of all racists. *shrug*


If you say so.  




> You tale my levity far too seriously.  Wait so now you don't live in a ghetto? Make up your mind.


I never said I lived in the ghetto.  




> This is why i am an elitist and quite enlightened, put me in any scenario and i will succeed.


You're not succeeding in this thread or this argument.  You must have a really low threshold for success, likely due to years of failure.  Good for you, lower that bar.  




> Put you in any situation and you'll blame the minority for your failures.


Stupid argument. Recognizing that our Western policies on multiculturalism, immigration, and social Marxism have been catastrophic failures that have caused widespread death and destruction is completely unrelated to my personal successes and failures.    




> So you can't provide such as asked.


I don't need to.  You've already agreed with both premises of my argument.  If you are too cowardly to put the two next to each other, that's on you.  I'm not responsible if your intellectual dishonesty prevents you from conceding a point.  




> As for cowardly, well, its rather funny from someone with such fear of a minority cackling on about the plight of his superior race. 
> 
> 
> Like i said in the beginning, those advocating the superiority of thier race tend to be the worst runt examples. You sir, did not disappoint. 
> 
> 
> Godspeed.


As the loser of this exchange, what does that make you, then?  The worst of the worst?

----------


## Perianne

You boys having a good chat?

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> You boys having a good chat?




Of course.  :Wink: 


Though the argument has become circular and a bore.  To summarize he no like black people, they are to blame for his lot in life, warrior gene leads to bro-science for racists, California is one big ghetto, but he doesn't live in one.  Moving to rich areas means your racist like he. Freedom and liberty is liberalism and though he is a proponent of the superiority of the white race, he has trouble with improving his lot to move away from those he considers lesser. 

Did I miss anything? 


Lol

----------


## Brewski

> Of course. 
> 
> 
> Though the argument has become circular and a bore.  To summarize he no like black people, they are to blame for his lot in life, warrior gene leads to bro-science for racists, California is one big ghetto, but he doesn't live in one.  Moving to rich areas means your racist like he. Freedom and liberty is liberalism and though he is a proponent of the superiority of the white race, he has trouble with improving his lot to move away from those he considers lesser. 
> 
> Did I miss anything? 
> 
> 
> Lol


Slow, and a liar to boot.  You're off to a great start, new guy.

You're a little too old to be using "bro" constantly, by the way.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> Slow, and a liar to boot.  You're off to a great start, new guy.
> 
> You're a little too old to be using "bro" constantly, by the way.




Yes, because I seek the approval of a nazi bonehead like you.  I note I am the only one really talking to you. This happen a lot with this guy? lmao

----------


## Davocrat

> Dumb thug. He should have become a cop, then he could engage in thuggery and be cheered as a hero for it.


I think "thug" is a new dog whistle. And I think the whole "knock-out game" meme is 50% manufactured by lazy 24-hour news producers.

----------


## Brewski

> Yes, because I seek the approval of a nazi bonehead like you.  I note I am the only one really talking to you. This happen a lot with this guy? lmao


You're expecting other people to enter a debate between two people?  Is that how it works on PH?

----------


## Brewski

> I think "thug" is a new dog whistle. And I think the whole "knock-out game" meme is 50% manufactured by lazy 24-hour news producers.


So they're fabricating these attacks?  Is it just too uncomfortable for you to believe that blacks are capable of harboring racial hatred towards whites and attacking?  It violates the progressive narrative that blacks are the victims of whites in society.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> So they're fabricating these attacks?  Is it just too uncomfortable for you to believe that blacks are capable of harboring racial hatred towards whites and attacking?  It violates the progressive narrative that blacks are the victims of whites in society.


I think he wrote "50% manufactured." I take that to mean that it's blown out of proportion. Not that it doesn't happen.

----------


## Perianne

> I note I am the only one really talking to you. This happen a lot with this guy? lmao


And he is the only one talking to you.  

Nonetheless, it is a nice debate.  I am proud you fellows are not calling each other nasty names.

----------


## Brewski

> I think he wrote "50% manufactured." I take that to mean that it's blown out of proportion. Not that it doesn't happen.


Sorry, my progressive-speak is rusty.  

I would say these stories are being completely ignored by the mainstream media and only seem "blown out of proportion" because only a handful of conservative sources even talk about it.   If the races were reversed on these stories, we would have nightly updates on an interracial crime epidemic.  Davocrat wouldn't be here downplaying it.

----------


## Reverend_Hellh0und

> And he is the only one talking to you.  
> 
> Nonetheless, it is a nice debate.  I am proud you fellows are not calling each other nasty names.




Nasty names are no fun, I like being called creative names.  :Wink:

----------

Perianne (02-13-2014)

----------

